# well...



## spoiledbroth (Jun 8, 2016)

lol... 


I got super hammered drinking after work with coworkers and my boss. Blacked out almost instantly.

Ended up getting home and absolutely trashing my apartment. Broke all of my best knives (~$1000 worth of nicer ones, some irreplaceable), I think I even stepped on my cheaper "working knives" roll and bent up my gyuto.

Smashed all my furniture, some dishes. I don't really drink ever. Last time I drank, at a work xmas party (different job) almost the same thing happened.

I guess I can't drink.

Not sure why I'm sharing this... yeah. The only things that survived, somehow, were my waterstones and my book collection (well scattered, but in tact).


fuuuuuuuuuuuuudge.

Luckily my boss and coworkers just laughed when I called out on Monday.  I was able to bend my gyuto back into shape luckily! but all my sweet wagyuto are trashed


----------



## JBroida (Jun 8, 2016)

what do the broken knives look like? just curious... i see a ton of crazy stuff, and most of it people just assume is beyond repair


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jun 8, 2016)

I will save them for you and take pics jon... -_- lol. just promise not to show them to too many people. actually the forged ones might be ok but need some serious rehab, my 270 tang is bent down towards the edge... as I say as soon as I get my phone back or a new one I'll email you some pics. Some good can come out of my insanity. lol.


----------



## Anton (Jun 8, 2016)

idiot

Respectfully.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 8, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> I will save them for you and take pics jon... -_- lol. just promise not to show them to too many people. actually the forged ones might be ok but need some serious rehab, my 270 tang is bent down towards the edge... as I say as soon as I get my phone back or a new one I'll email you some pics. Some good can come out of my insanity. lol.



cool... maybe i can help you gain some sanity back


----------



## skewed (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## skewed (Jun 8, 2016)

I really hope you are able to salvage your knives. Please post pics.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 8, 2016)

Some people really just can't drink, at all. I'm very sorry to hear about your knives but also glad that it was just property damaged! I've seen many cases that ended up far worse. Here's to starting anew...


----------



## ecchef (Jun 8, 2016)

W-T-F....!?! 
Just because those monsters only come out to play when you get shitfaced doesn't mean they don't exist the rest of the time.
Gotta get some help Bro.


----------



## preizzo (Jun 8, 2016)

Ouch &#128547;&#128547;
Next time try to hide the knives somewhere else... 
Alcohol it s bad, happened to me to come back home one night and cut all my plant and flowers. My wife was so pist that I had to sleep one week at my brother in law house. &#128516;&#128514;&#128514;
Only thing I can drink it s whisky &#128513;


----------



## rami_m (Jun 8, 2016)

ecchef said:


> W-T-F....!?!
> Just because those monsters only come out to play when you get shitfaced doesn't mean they don't exist the rest of the time.
> Gotta get some help Bro.



Please do seek help.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 8, 2016)

What is it that drives one to destroy one's own valued property? Trying to understand because it never hit me... wrecking things for fun of which I, in a sober mind, would readily say that they are indeed thrash in the first place, yep, BTDT; but stuff you know has value or replacement costs associated?


----------



## SousVideLoca (Jun 8, 2016)

Back in my early twenties, I blacked out and knocked up two waitresses in the same night.

No tears over a few broken knives yo.


----------



## alterwisser (Jun 8, 2016)

SousVideLoca said:


> Back in my early twenties, I blacked out and knocked up two waitresses in the same night.
> 
> No tears over a few broken knives yo.



Say whaaaaat!?!?


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Jun 8, 2016)

Well I know who I want to hang out with!:rofl2: Haha man don't sweat it. **** happens.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jun 8, 2016)

ecchef said:


> W-T-F....!?!
> Just because those monsters only come out to play when you get shitfaced doesn't mean they don't exist the rest of the time.
> Gotta get some help Bro.



thats kind of what I was thinking. thanks.


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 8, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> thats kind of what I was thinking. thanks.



Glad to hear that. Also mate it really shows you how see this forum as a community sharing something like this. 

I hope the best for you and I'm sure Jon could fix some of your stuff =)


----------



## brianh (Jun 8, 2016)

Does weird things to people. Knew a guy who was nicest dude in the world unless he drank. Then he broke stuff, punched walls, crashed car, broke fingers, and got NASTY. Every time. The booze brings out the inner demons in some. Me, I just listen to music and fall asleep.


----------



## panda (Jun 8, 2016)

Booze helps me bury my demons cause they live on the surface for me. If that was in reverse, I would never drink. Point of getting hammered is to have a good time, if you can't do that then it's not only a waste of time but potentially detrimental which you clearly found out the hard way.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 8, 2016)

Damn bro, really sorry to hear about this! Definitely recommend not drinking at all, trust me you won't miss it after awhile.

Are you at least good for knives for work? If it were me I'd be pretty down about the knives, but my livelihood isn't dependent upon them. If I can help out let me know, watch for a PM. I currently have some stuff with Jon that'll be coming back at some point so if the timing works out could probably ship together so you could save on shipping costs.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 8, 2016)

glad you or anyone else wasn't injured. If you learned from this, an invaluable lesson.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 8, 2016)

I guess Hatebreed put it perfectly: "Facing what consumes you, is the only way to be free."


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 8, 2016)

Glad you are ok with all your limbs intact!
You just got taught a big lesson . Don't ignore it! You only get one for free. 
No alcohol for you. This is for a reason. At least you know.


----------



## skewed (Jun 15, 2016)

SB- Just thinking of you and hope that you are doing well. Were you able to get a working kit put back together? Able to fix or salvage some of your nicer knives?

-rj


----------



## AllanP (Jun 15, 2016)

It's a miracle you didn't seriously hurt yourself with that many sharp blades around.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes I was very lucky not to have cut myself or taken some metal shrapnel lol.

skewed- happened to take delivery of a mac paring knife the day after this happened, bent my beaters back into shape. I think I just stepped on the roll but my gyuto took the brunt of the weight I think. It looks 99% straight to me after some work but just feels funky... so today I received a kagayaki carbonext 240mm gyuto from koki and I will use the tojiro as a line knife. Kagayaki is nice enough. Stupid thin at the tip though I'll probably thin it a little... sooner rather than later. Great fit and finish and nice gradual taper

Otherwise on the drinking front: it's funny as this only happens in open-bar type situations or those where I am not paying for liquor. I guess thriftiness is a benefit in this regard, and I have very little motivation to drink generally, and especially so now after ruining my favourite knives, losing my cellphone, etc. However, I recognize obviously this is abnormal behaviour indicative of some type of unresolved issue or what ever you'd like to call it, and this "issue" needs to be dealt with!

Thanks for all the kind words and confirmations of my feelings on this matter. I really appreciate it kkf!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 15, 2016)

What I dared not ask before... did you intentionally break the knives, or try to cook extremely brutally, or not even noticing what you were or were not destroying?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jun 15, 2016)

I drank so much that I don't remember anything from that night! Could have been any of the above.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 15, 2016)

"and I have very little motivation to drink generally"

I've taken an attitude of "the only reason to drink is: I want to drink. All others are unacceptable." More likely to look at a bottle of white and think "risotto or sauce starter", or liquor and think "great baking extract" these days, or beer and think "savory pie, or maybe one glass with the curry" than drinking it up...


----------



## Mingooch (Jun 15, 2016)

mmmmm beer. After hearing all this I want a drink


----------



## skewed (Jun 16, 2016)

SB-

Glad you are doing well and have a working kit in order. I just hate thinking of a fellow pro knife snob having to use crap house knives... you know 'friends don't let friends use crappy knives' type of deal.

I hope you are able to figure out how to avoid this from happening again.

-rj


----------

